# New water heater shaking and hammering noise in the wall



## jayre (Apr 7, 2017)

I had the plumber replace a water heater last week.  It's a Rheem 50G power vent unit.  Everything was working fine until today when there's hammering noise in our shower wall in the second floor and the water heater in the basement is shaking.  What is the cause and what can I do until my plumber can come by?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 7, 2017)

Remove all aerators and shower heads and then run the water until all air and debris is out of the lines. 
Worst case scenario is you'll have to install an expansion tank and water hammer arrestors.


----------



## frodo (Apr 7, 2017)

turn it off.  the heater should not be shaking.   shut it down till it can be evaluated and deemed safe


----------



## jayre (Apr 7, 2017)

kok328 said:


> Remove all aerators and shower heads and then run the water until all air and debris is out of the lines.
> Worst case scenario is you'll have to install an expansion tank and water hammer arrestors.



Thanks.  As for an expansion tank and water hammer arrestors, why is that this wasn't an issue with my previous unit?


----------



## frodo (Apr 7, 2017)

...............:down:


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 7, 2017)

I think what frodo is trying to say in his own expressive way, is that you have a bad installation. My best advice is get into your plumber's ear until he realizes that you have no hot water and a potentially dangerous installation that HE did. It's not really a question of "when he can come by".
 As for the reason, maybe one of the pros can take a minute to explain what should have be done.


----------



## frodo (Apr 8, 2017)

it takes about an  hour to purge the air from a new water heater install,  

there is nothing to it.

if your water heater is shaking as you have posted it is,  a WEEK after install

the problem is NOT air trapped in the lines it is a serious issue having to do with either the burner or the exhaust


as i have said,  turn the unit off and call a plumber


----------

